# next year



## Griff (Jul 28, 2006)

Last year was the First Alaska BBQ Championship. Six local teams competed. Allegedly, the winner got an invitation to the Jack as a state champ. This year there were 14 teams, three from Texas, one from California and one from Washington state.

Chicken:
1. Blazen BBQ
2. Squeal on U BBQ
3. QN4U

Ribs:
1. Hot Coles
2. Squeal on U BBQ
3. QN4U

Pork Butt:
1. Blazen BBQ
2. Southern Exposure
3. Cider House BBQ

Brisket:
1. Cider House BBQ
2. QN4U
3. 3 Dogs BBQ 

Sauce:
1. Alaska Buttworks
2. Shawn Shawn's Shack
3. Grizzley's Homies

Overall:
1. Blazen BBQ
2. Squeal on U BBQ
3. QN4U
4. Cider House BBQ
5. Southern Exposure
6. 3 Dogs BBQ 
7. Shawn Shawn's Shack
8. Hot Coles
9. Buechers Aircraft
10. Eagles Pit Crew

A Texas team won first overall. That pisses me off. Who wants to join BBQ-4-U North and go to Fairbanks with me next year? The guys from Outside are coming up here looking for an easy ticket to the Jack.

Griff


----------



## Finney (Jul 28, 2006)

What's the date and how much of mine and Larry's plane tickets do you want to pay for? 8-[


----------



## Finney (Jul 28, 2006)

PS... we'll bring free WoleRub and Reverend Marvin's with us.


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 30, 2006)

Now that's a ROAD TRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Finney (Jul 30, 2006)

Sounds like a pretty good team so far.


----------



## Rev.Jr. (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice, Finney. You'll take my sauce, but not me. LOL Guess this means I didn't make the traveling squad.


----------



## Finney (Jul 30, 2006)

Rev.Jr. said:
			
		

> Nice, Finney. You'll take my sauce, but not me. LOL Guess this means I didn't make the traveling squad.


There's always room for you, little buddy. 8-[ 
You've just been so freaking busy lately.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 30, 2006)

I'll be up there this coming weekend.  Any competitions then?


----------



## DaleP (Jul 30, 2006)

I was told that a KCBS comp must have at least 20 teams entered for the winner to be qualified for the Jack. I dont know this for a fact, just what I heard.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 30, 2006)

Probably waived if it is the only state championship or the biggest one.

Alaska needs to be represented.  We've got baked Alaska, we certainly need BBQ'd Alaska! :grin:


----------



## Griff (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm not entirely sure but what I remember from the Western BBQ Assn. board last year was that the First Alaska State Champion got an invite to the Jack. They even posted pics from the Jack. I might be wrong but that's my story and I'm sticking to it. I thought they said something about every state champ getting an invite. It's in the middle of July. I wanted to go up this year but my wife's broken ankle intervened.

Griff

P.S. I'm looking into a charter.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 30, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> What's the date and how much of mine and Larry's plane tickets do you want to pay for? 8-[



You pay for our tickets, you'll be set up with Wolfe Rub for a year!   :grin:


----------



## Griff (Jul 31, 2006)

I just received the following reply re the Alaska Championship and associated invites to the champ. I think this explains the teams from Texas and California--probably the easiest way into invitational comps.

"Griff-don't think there were any Anchorage teams. Figure the event will occur about the same time next year, they are working on a website to promote it. Judges were local but trainined by Jack Rogers from PNWBA. We had 14 teams total, and yes, the winner is an automatic invite to the Jack, the Royal Invitational, and the Great American BBQ in KC next year.

Rules are pretty standard KCBS, but with slight variations as posted on WWW.PNWBA.COM

Hope you can make it next year"

Griff


----------

